# Full 3x3 Barrel Mod



## Teencuber (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys! So I did a barrel mod to a 3x3 a while back and I decided to make it a tutorial at the same time! The video is quite long, but that is because I showed the whole process. Hope you enjoy the video!


----------

